# Beer PICS!



## Bleedingshrimp (Dec 6, 2006)

I figured I'd post some of my newly acquired beer p0rn for a change of pace. These brews were acquired as part of a BIF (beeritforward) ....a particularly big one.


----------



## Bleedingshrimp (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Beer P0RN!*


----------



## Bleedingshrimp (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Beer P0RN!*










Contents:
Duck Rabbit Brewing Company:
Brown Ale x2
Baltic Porter x2
Barleywine x2
Wee Heavy Scotch Ale x2
Porter x2

Carolina Brewing Company:
Barleywine x2
Imp. Stout x2
Winter Porter x2
India Pale Ale x2

Highland Brewing Company:
St. Terese's Pale Ale x2
Kashmir IPA x2
Cold Mountain Winter Ale x2
Black Mocha Stout x2

Flying Fish Brewing Co.:
HopFish India Pale Ale x2
Extra Pale Ale x2
ESB Ale x2

Sly Fox Brewing Co.:
Odyssey Imp. IPA (22oz.) x2
113 IPA (22oz.)x2
Phoenix Pale Ale (can) x2

Cottonwood:
Frostbite x2
Pumpkin x2
Scottish Style x2
Almond Stout x2

Edenton Brewing Company:
Winter Cheer Royal Stout x2
Pumpkinhead Pumpkin Ale x2

..also the following....

New Glarus Spotted Cow x2

Sweetwater IPA x2

Southern Tier IPA x2

The Mash House Brwing Co. Ravishing Red x2

Oskar Blues Gordon x2

3F Dreadnaught Imp. IPA x2

North Coast Old Stock Ale x2

East End Ugly American DIPA/Tripel (1 liter)

Natty Greene's Brewing Co. Saison (Limited Release 89/100)

Needless to say I was stoked. The poor sap who had to lug 100+ pounds of beer to my door....not so stoked.


----------



## Guitarman-S.T- (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: Beer P0RN!*

thats one hell of a beer fest haha. Enjoy buddy, That should last ya .. ahh... lets just say 1 good herf with a few gorilla's


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Beer P0RN!*

Have you tried any of those before? The Coffee Oatmeal and Pumpkin brews look interesting.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Beer P0RN!*

Wow Quite a selection there. :dr Thanks for sharing


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: Beer P0RN!*

Plan on drinking a bit !!

Great collection there.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Beer P0RN!*

Just noticed that Old Stock Ale is 2004. This beer just gets better with age


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: Beer P0RN!*

That brought a tear to my eye! Beautiful stuff to start my morning! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

*Re: Beer P0RN!*

Thanks for the pics. I see a few of my favorite brewers in there. Sweetwater and Carolina Brewing make some fantastic beers.

Enjoy!


----------



## Bleedingshrimp (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: Beer P0RN!*

Prior to receiving these, I had tried two or three of the Cottonwood beers, the Dreadnaught IPA from Three Floyds, Gordon from Oskar Blues and Terrapin Wake n' Bake Imperial Coffee Stout. The rest will be firsts for me.

Edit: Also to clarify, there are practically two of everything because it's a two person BIF. You team up with a nearby person. So these were split down the middle with another guy who lives in my apartment complex who is a part of it. Now we ship two of a bunch of stuff to the the next pair of peeps.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

*Re: Beer P0RN!*

That's awesome! Not a single one I've tried.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Beer P0RN!*

What ?? ... No Old Milwakee's Best ????


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: Beer P0RN!*

Holy Guacamole! :dr


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Beer P0RN!*

Unusual for me to see beers I haven't seen before. I have seen and tried a lot of beer. That was impressive. Great post. Love the pics. You could write a column reviewing them all. 

The one I have seen before is local and incredibly popular and one of my least favortie beers. That would be the New Glarus spotted cow. Really good local brewery. The Spotted Cow is a sweet weiss beer that is essentially the summer beer of Madison. It isn't actually a bad beer if you like sweet weiss beers. (Which I don't) Other than on a really hot summer day or lack of alternatives I tend to pass on it myself. If you get a chance their Fat Squirrel Nut Brown is my New Glarus of Preference at least since the quit making their Snowshoe Ale which was really yummy. Congrats on the great beer haul.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Beer P0RN!*

So I have a friend who works at a local general store. I mean, they have _everything._ Hardware, toys, clothes, food, produce, meat, cheese, outdoor items, etc. I remember him always saying they have a great selection of beer but never really thought anything of it.

My local liquor store has a good selection, but nothing to really get excited about. I thought to myself to try and find a new place with some of the good stuff and remembered that general store. I happened to be on Beer Advocate and saw that lots of people had reviews of the store which I was considering going saying they have lots of good beer, wines, etc.

So last weekend my buddy and I went and WOW!!!! I was in heaven. You (nor I) would never expect to find such a selection of beer at a general store like that. It was unbelievable. Beers from all different countries, all the great local stuff, seasonal beers, you name it. And best of all...they sold singles!

I got single bottles of the following DFH beers to try:
60 Minute IPA
90 Minute IPA
Raison D'Etre
Chicory Stout
Indian Brown Ale​
Also got the last four pack of 2006 Goose Island Reserve just because. They had two entire shelves full of Great Lakes beers too...heaven! I know where I am shopping from now on.

I already have had a glass of the 2006 Goose Island Reserve a few nights ago with dinner. This surprisingly was a very decent beer.

It poured a very light orange/copper color with very little head. Think Blue Moon but a little redder and a little darker. Aroma was very clean and had hints of citrus. This was actually a strong beer. Not overpowering, and not one flavor dominated another. Very little hops mixed with citrus and faint wheat. Very clean and refreshing finish.

A solid 7.5/10.

A few nights ago I heated up some buffalo wings and poured a lovely glass of DFH Chicory Stout. Oh. My. God is it good!

Very dark brown almost black color. Flavor is just amazing...coffee, chicory, licorice, light hops. Very smooth taste, feel, and finish. Best beer I've had in awhile. At least a 9/10 for me.

http://img267.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2185ce8.jpg   http://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img2200yb3.jpg


----------



## gvarsity (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: Beer P0RN!*

Nice pics. I have had some of the DFH before. Good beers. Never had the Goose Isalnd Reserve. I love the Great Lakes Brewing company beers. Particularly The Burning River and the Edmund Fitzgerald Porter.


----------



## Hoplophile (Feb 2, 2007)

Never had the Goose Island. And yes, the Ed Fitz from Great Lakes is tremendous. I like the DFH beers; I'll put the Chicory Stout on my to-do list, I haven't tried that one yet... that 90 minute IPA sure is a whopper.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

BIF?

Holy crap that is freakin awesome!!!

You think they will let me in on one of those? I just bought a 30 pack of bud light and I know where I can pick up some colt 45!!


That looks like a lot of beer drink bliss!!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Beer P0RN!*



ToddziLLa said:


> So last weekend my buddy and I went and WOW!!!! I was in heaven. You (nor I) would never expect to find such a selection of beer at a general store like that. It was unbelievable. Beers from all different countries, all the great local stuff, seasonal beers, you name it. And best of all...they sold singles!


Ummmm...location, please! I thought I knew all the beer sources in Columbus?



ToddziLLa said:


> A few nights ago I heated up some buffalo wings and poured a lovely glass of DFH Chicory Stout. Oh. My. God is it good!
> 
> Very dark brown almost black color. Flavor is just amazing...coffee, chicory, licorice, light hops. Very smooth taste, feel, and finish. Best beer I've had in awhile. At least a 9/10 for me.


 Dogfish Head Chicory Stout is one of my favorite beers.

If this place has Founders Breakfast Stout, I'll get out my team of dogs and head over there through the ice and snow right now.


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

Do you need a new best friend?


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

*Re: Beer P0RN!*



whiteboard said:


> Ummmm...location, please! I thought I knew all the beer sources in Columbus?


The Andersons
Columbus-Brice Rd.
5800 Alshire Rd.
Columbus, Ohio 43232
614-864-8800
Mon-Sat: 8am to 9pm
Sunday: 9am to 7pm

Literally about 1,000 yards from my house.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

*Re: Beer P0RN!*



ToddziLLa said:


> I got single bottles of the following DFH beers to try:
> 60 Minute IPA
> 90 Minute IPA
> Raison D'Etre
> ...


I have had all of those Dogfish. The 90 minute IPA is one of the Best Beers on the Planet IMHO.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Duck Rabbit and Sweetwater are two of my favorite breweries! Enjoy.


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

I love you man.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Hmm....Beer :dr


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

BIF, OMG, that's a scary thought!

Of what's pictured, (bleedingshrimp's post) I've had a couple of the Flying Fish (local brew...actually it's about the only really local brew for me!) and I think they are good, not great though. I've also had the Southern Tier IPA before, and IMO you have a winner there! Very good!

As far as Dogfish, I've had the 60, 90, even tried the 120...but I've never had the Chicory Stout. Guess that will have to change based on the reviews!

mmm, beer.


----------



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

Good lord, that's a crapload of beer. Looks like the makings of a good weekend herf.:al


----------



## Bleedingshrimp (Dec 6, 2006)

I finished my big growler pictured their that same night....had the BG's the next day but that DIPA was really killer! Barely dented my half of the rest. Still got quite a few left. I'm shipping out my end now and the next recipient will be very lucky indeed.


----------



## Puro_Angler (Mar 23, 2006)

this thread makes me thirsty :al


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Ok I gotta feelin' that somebody is snowed in!

Enjoy the brew buddy!

ATL


----------

